# How to Solve the Rubiks Cube... RAP STYLE



## CUB3R01 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYv_oB_PXSg&feature=feedlik

I thought this video was creative and entertaining. It does a decent job at explaining the steps in a beginner's method.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

The link doesn't work for me, but I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you are talking about this thread that was also made today. Probably best to look on the front page and see if your video has already been posted before making the thread.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Feb 9, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYv_oB_PXSg&feature=feedlik
> 
> I thought this video was creative and entertaining. It does a decent job at explaining the steps in a beginner's method.



I think you mean http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYv_oB_PXSg&feature=feedlik


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 9, 2011)

I apologize. I did search through several pages of threads to make sure that it had not been posted. If someone could delete this thread it would be appreciated.


----------

